# Anyone With Artist Knowledge



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought off of ebay, I just liked the picture as best as I could see it. I knew I wouldn' t like the frame and when it arrived I sat down to figure how to get it out. Well, it was matted and the frame and the picture are old ( remants of spider eggs and lots of dirt) and the frame was like 3 layers. I could tell the picture was a print (cardboard) but the other side of the print was canvas. Hmmm...that was odd. So I tapped the print and there was give and it was hitting something under it. So, I took apart the frame and lo and behold, a painting underneath it! It says Swayhoover. I looked the artist up for hours on the internet and found his work but no matter where or how I looked I could not find this particular one. So, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, that's cool Tawnya.

If the painting looks like something other than a starving artist 'paint-by-numbers' work, I would suggest looking up your local art museum, and see what they can tell you. I would start by giving them the artists name, and see what they come up with. If it piques their interest, take the painting in, and let them have a look at it. The odds are it's nothing of particular value, but people have turned up lost masterpieces in stranger ways before.

Good luck, and keep us posted.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Gosh, it's no masterpiece by any means, but since I can't find this particular one by him on the internet, maybe someone somewhere would be interested in it. I like it enough to keep if it's not something anyone has more interest in than me







.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your version of masterpiece and other's versions may be different. Ever watched the Antique Road Show. Some of that stuff you would never know and then BAM! It's worth $100,000. I'm with Doug though. A local Art Museum is the way to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been doing a little research, and while it's not a van Gogh, if the painting is indeed an original, and is in flawless condition, it could be worth $1,000-2,000 or so. Not a bad score on your part! 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Brad said:


> Your version of masterpiece and other's versions may be different. Ever watched the Antique Road Show. Some of that stuff you would never know and then BAM! It's worth $100,000. I'm with Doug though. A local Art Museum is the way to go.


yeah, I dang near have heart failure right along with the owners of the item! love that show!
I am certain this is a print on canvas for WHATEVER reason. But I cannot find this one in his pieces so curiosity is really getting the best of me! at the very least it could be a wanted print? I am so art illiterate unless it's grandaughter's fingerpaints, now THOSE are masterpieces!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've been doing a little research, and while it's not a van Gogh, if the painting is indeed an original, and is in flawless condition, it could be worth $1,000-2,000 or so. Not a bad score on your part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artist detective! hmmm......can you find this?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I've been doing a little research, and while it's not a van Gogh, if the painting is indeed an original, and is in flawless condition, it could be worth $1,000-2,000 or so. Not a bad score on your part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early Christmas for Doxie!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I've been doing a little research, and while it's not a van Gogh, if the painting is indeed an original, and is in flawless condition, it could be worth $1,000-2,000 or so. Not a bad score on your part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artist detective! hmmm......can you find this?















[/quote]
Is that the canvas? I like that!!

May be a 'wanted print' or may be an unknown print that you've now discovered or maybe...a really nice painting. I have an old original painting that was done by a friend of my grandparents. His name is also 'findable" on the web and in several books, as is much of his work...but not this one. The painting I have is a "work in process" - pencil lines, white patches, nail holes from being held to the easle, and was originally done as a cover for the Saturday Evening Post. THIS piece is not on the web as an SEP cover...but not all the SEP covers ar shown so I don't yet know if this one ever made the grade or not. Some day maybe I'll restart that leg of the hunt. But, as it turns out, we did learn that this piece "would be desirable among collectors"...but they ain't gettin' it 'cuz its been mine since childhood!!! As long as K can remember, it hung in my 'little girl bedroom" and I spent hours laying awake at night making up the story behind the picture...and it NEVER ended in some art collection some where....









Have fun pursuing the hunt! Don't build your hopes up too far but don't assume it's "nothing"....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I've been doing a little research, and while it's not a van Gogh, if the painting is indeed an original, and is in flawless condition, it could be worth $1,000-2,000 or so. Not a bad score on your part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artist detective! hmmm......can you find this?















[/quote]

I found his web page at http://swayhoover.com/index.html but didn't see you painting, maybe it is one he never released. I sure hope it turns out to be very valuable.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]

there is a three and half year old finger painter artist I have personal knowledge of if you are interested!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]
there is a three and half year old finger painter artist I have personal knowledge of if you are interested!







[/quote]
Thanks, but I'm specializing in dog art! You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning








We calll it "Soft pine floor in flour & sugar"







Definitely a special moment, allowed to go by WITHOUT photos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]
there is a three and half year old finger painter artist I have personal knowledge of if you are interested!







[/quote]
Thanks, but I'm specializing in dog art! You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning








We calll it "Soft pine floor in flour & sugar"







Definitely a special moment, allowed to go by WITHOUT photos








[/quote]

was he helping do some cooking? too funny! Cricket masterpieces are made of kleenex or paper towels whenever the chance arises. She has occasional a "shredding" disorder and kleenex and paper towels become confetti.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love things like this!
I can't wait to hear the outcome!

What did the artist have to say??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I love things like this!
> I can't wait to hear the outcome!
> 
> What did the artist have to say??


I haven't heard back yet. We are to see how many people (shoppers, drivers, pedestrians) can tick Rick off by walking, driving, or standing in his way. He is usually forbidden to partake in the Holiday madness in public places but I checked him for weapons so he can go.

He better behave or will stay home next time!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> there is a three and half year old finger painter artist I have personal knowledge of if you are interested!


Thanks, but I'm specializing in dog art! You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning








We calll it "Soft pine floor in flour & sugar"







Definitely a special moment, allowed to go by WITHOUT photos







[/quote]
was he helping do some cooking? too funny! Cricket masterpieces are made of kleenex or paper towels whenever the chance arises. She has occasional a "shredding" disorder and kleenex and paper towels become confetti.[/quote]
Another common bond for Seeker & Cricket!! Come Christmas morning (as long as there are no edibles under the tree Christmas night







) we will have a most beautiful & wonderfully confetti's living room! (May just save it all for new Year's Day!!!







) There's nothing he likes more than "helping" to open packages and then, of course, applying his fine art to create the absolutely smallest pieces of paper which can be created!! He just has sooooooo much finely honed talent!!! Yup!!! That's my boy!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it true that in our digital age, those "Kodak moments" are destined to be a thing of the past?

_"It was a megapixel moment"_ just doesn't have the same ring to it.

Sad.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> there is a three and half year old finger painter artist I have personal knowledge of if you are interested!


Thanks, but I'm specializing in dog art! You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning








We calll it "Soft pine floor in flour & sugar"







Definitely a special moment, allowed to go by WITHOUT photos







[/quote]
was he helping do some cooking? too funny! Cricket masterpieces are made of kleenex or paper towels whenever the chance arises. She has occasional a "shredding" disorder and kleenex and paper towels become confetti.[/quote]
Another common bond for Seeker & Cricket!! Come Christmas morning (as long as there are no edibles under the tree Christmas night







) we will have a most beautiful & wonderfully confetti's living room! (May just save it all for new Year's Day!!!







) There's nothing he likes more than "helping" to open packages and then, of course, applying his fine art to create the absolutely smallest pieces of paper which can be created!! He just has sooooooo much finely honed talent!!! Yup!!! That's my boy!!!
[/quote]

When Jen was 9, our dog Sniff would get into anything and everything. Jen had made Snowmen at school out of gingersnap cookies, candies, pipecleaners and little glue on eyes. She set it on the table, we went to dinner and came home to just pipecleaners. Rick swore he picked " stuff" up in the yard that was looking at him







. 
Sniff too was a gift opener, didn't matter whose gift it was she went beserk when someone had one, she opened ALL gifts for many years. Christmas was always a kick, she'd go from person to person, pile to pile helping open gifts and since we had kids there was paper everywhere and Sniff would lay happily in the piles. So Cute! One year I had a box of chocolate covered cherries under the tree for a freind and they were wrapped. We came home to shredded paper, shredded box, very little left of it contents and sick but happy dog.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]
he replied this morning and said it could be orginal print on canvas ( whatever that means) but he needed more pics. I sent them, haven't heard back.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]
he replied this morning and said it could be orginal print on canvas ( whatever that means) but he needed more pics. I sent them, haven't heard back.
[/quote]
Very cool, Tawnya!
Just remember all us 'little people' when you find yourself the focus of the next _Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous_!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> the artist himself emailed me and I sent photos. This is sure a fun adventure


Save copies of all those communications!!! Whether or not of special value now.....times & interests do change you know and YOU are building the archives that go with that painting (sure wish "my artist" was still alive to communicate with.....)
[/quote]
he replied this morning and said it could be orginal print on canvas ( whatever that means) but he needed more pics. I sent them, haven't heard back.
[/quote]
Very cool, Tawnya!
Just remember all us 'little people' when you find yourself the focus of the next _Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous_!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
If it's worth more than the $20 I spent on it, I'll feel rich!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You should see the masterpiece my little genius created this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it true that in our digital age, those "Kodak moments" are destined to be a thing of the past?

_"It was a megapixel moment"_ just doesn't have the same ring to it.

Sad.









Happy Trails,
Doug 
[/quote]

You're right..."a megapixel moment" doesn't seem right....but a 12 megapixel moment sure sounds nice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Swayhoover said he can't tell from the pictures I sent and to take it to a gallery. We are going to Seattle soon, perhaps I can take it over there. He then said "At this time of my painting career I did not title my paintings. Also only a fraction of an artist's work is ever reproduced."
I am not sure what he meant by that but then he went ahead and gave this one a name!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Soooo, what are you waiting for??? Get it over to a gallery woman!!
It sounds like an original to me









What did Swayhoover name it??


----------

